# New long tail mud motor



## S.Tanner (Sep 28, 2013)

I finally got to run my new long tail this afternoon. It is a 6.5 h.p. and weight just north of 70 lbs. I think it will do a good job in the river, beaver ponds, and other skinny water situations. I have it on a 14' War Eagle. Should make a neat rig for the timber as well.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 29, 2013)

Very nice, congrats!  Welcome to the club, hope you don't get bit by the speed bug.... But I know eventually you will want to upgrade.  If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## S.Tanner (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks. I am going to build a larger hp version. I built this one first to get my feet wet. I think it will do good in the beaver swamps and timber holes.


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 29, 2013)

Plan on putting a grab bar in?


----------



## S.Tanner (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes I am going to put a grab bar in.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 29, 2013)

Those are for guys who can't drive well..


----------



## welderguy (Sep 29, 2013)

Did you actually build the motor? Because if you did,I am interested in building one myself and I would love some tips and advice if you wouldnt mind.


----------



## S.Tanner (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes I built the motor.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 29, 2013)

Did you get one of the kits they sell or build it from scrattch?


----------



## Speckcaller (Sep 29, 2013)

Long tail motors are not what you want in the timber


----------



## S.Tanner (Sep 30, 2013)

"Did you get one of the kits they sell or build it from scrattch? "

I built it from scratch.


----------



## welderguy (Sep 30, 2013)

So howd you couple to the engine.I assume no reverse, rightAlso,whats the best way to figure what size prop to use?What kind of seals on the shaft?Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Oct 1, 2013)

use a u joint to couple the shaft to the engine and put the shaft on a 15 degree angle so the motor will ride level so you dont run it dry...The seals depend on the size of your drive shaft and the housing you put it in...Dont forget to put some bushings in the housing as well...i used bronze bushings held in place with set screws...put three grease zerks in the shaft for lubing...you can buy an auto-luber if you want but i think its a waste of money...just lube the shaft up before you run it and you will be fine...as far as the prop goes whoever you order it from will size it for you they will need size of boat, normal weight with ppl and gear, and hp of engine.


----------



## hawghntr21 (Oct 1, 2013)

tanner, good lookin motor


----------



## S.Tanner (Oct 1, 2013)

hawghntr21 said:


> tanner, good lookin motor



Thanks.


----------



## T Tolbert (Oct 1, 2013)

I looked at building one for my layout boat I built. Just haven't yet

I'm only  going to go with about a 5 hp


----------



## welderguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thanks for the help Hawghntr.good info.thanks to you too Tannet.I got yourpm


----------



## S.Tanner (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are a couple more photos of my engine.


----------

